# Mother & Daughter Served On Same Navy Ship Together



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 28, 2021)

"Racquel McCray was born with two Navy parents, watching both her mom and dad serve day in, and day out. When she turned 18, she decided to follow in their footsteps. This past May, Racquel joined the Navy and enrolled in the same logistics specialty as her mom. When she discovered she could get the chance to watch her mother, Tonya McCray, she jumped on the opportunity."
https://www.becauseofthemwecan.com/...e-to-serve-on-the-same-u-s-navy-ship-together
@Pecos


----------



## spectratg (Aug 28, 2021)

Wonderful story!  So great that patriotic people in the military, such as this mother and daughter, stand guard for us!


----------



## Pecos (Aug 28, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> "Racquel McCray was born with two Navy parents, watching both her mom and dad serve day in, and day out. When she turned 18, she decided to follow in their footsteps. This past May, Racquel joined the Navy and enrolled in the same logistics specialty as her mom. When she discovered she could get the chance to watch her mother, Tonya McCray, she jumped on the opportunity."
> https://www.becauseofthemwecan.com/...e-to-serve-on-the-same-u-s-navy-ship-together
> @Pecos


Wow, that mother was a Master Chief which is quite impressive, that is a unique story since they were in the same speciality. They were seeing each other virtually every day.

I have heard of fathers and sons going through boot camp together, but they get split up after that.

If my son and I had ever been stationed together on a large ship like that carrier, we would be in completely different divisions and never interact professionally at all.


----------



## jujube (Aug 28, 2021)

When the Spousal Equivalent finished boot camp and further training in the 1960's, he requested "father and son" duty on his dad's ship.  They had six months together before his dad retired.

It was "SIR!" "Son."  "Son" "YES SIR!"


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

Aww what a wonderful story, thank you for sharing @OneEyedDiva


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 1, 2021)

I seem to recall the "Sullivan Brothers" from WWII. There were brothers, all assigned to the same ship, which was sunk. Wasn't there a Navy Reg. that said two family members ( father/son/brother)  would never again be assigned to the same ship?
The Sullivan Brothers and the Assignment of Family Members (navy.mil)


----------

